# Should I take Nolvadex now or after cycle?



## Panacea (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, this is my first cycle, and I am taking sustanon for 8 weeks. for the first half of the cycle I used D-Bol with Sust. and for the second half, which is now, I am using winstrol with sust. I have been observing my nipples constantly, and i can kind of see some type of ring around the outter edge of my nipple and it is protruding a little bit. I am on week 7. I will probable end up extending the cycle for 9 weeks. These are my doses of Sustanon.

Week 1 -> 250mg
Week 2-6 -> 500mg
Week 7 -> 1000mg ---> was this a bad idea?
Week 8 -> 500mg
Week 9 -> 250mg

Should I wait untill the end of my cycle to take nolvadex? if not, what dose should I be taking and for how long. Also, I am planning on taking Clomid at the end of my cycle. How long after my last injection do I begin taking Clomid, How much should I take, and for how long? I look forward to seeing your replies, and thanks for your time.


----------



## yngguns (Mar 6, 2004)

i always keep nolvadex on hand but i only take it if i start to feel slight discomfort in my nipple ares, otherwise i personally think there are better anti- estrogens to use like armidex for example..   just my 2 cc's   guns


----------



## jsjs24 (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow! Please let us review your cycle before you start it next time bro. The sust did not need to go up to 1 gram, 500 would have been fine the entire cycle. Also, 10wks would be better and orals should not be ran the entire cycle (bad for the liver). As for the gyno, take some nolv at 60mg for 3 or 4 days if you're worried and then drop it to 40mg for a few more and 20mg the remainder.


----------



## digital (Mar 9, 2004)

what js said is spot on,dont wait till the end!and as he said please post your cycle so as we can get you the best results safely.

digital


----------

